# Haldex Upgrade



## chriz1000

**** Please Note, Group Buy now closed ***
*
Slight change of plan Wak put me in contact with AMD, if we all go down to AMD on the same day we can get the upgrade and fitting for just Â£556.30
If you were to go to AMD and get this upgrade fitted it would cost you Â£700.89. 
We are looking at a potential saving of: Â£144.59!

We need 10 people to make this group buy possible

The link below is just to illustrate the item:

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/audi%20tt/ ... ssion.html

1 chriz1000 - Confirmed!
2 khewett - Confirmed!
3 Love_iTT - Confirmed!
4 iluxa - Confirmed!
5 jimmyjamjerusalem - Confirmed!
6 John-H - Confirmed!
7 ferino - Confirmed!
8 TTej - Confirmed!
9 bengie - Confirmed!
10 Nem - Confirmed!


----------



## khewett

I'm intrested if we get the numbers 

I'm suprised thats the sharpest number they'd offer for ten confirmed buys!!


----------



## Adam M

I am sure I have seen in several places on line for Â£500 inclusive of VAT, you sure you are starting from a good baseline?


----------



## chriz1000

Just a note to anyone only just reading this topic, the price has now come down, if anyone can find the part listed anywhere for Â£500 INLUDING VAT or less then please give me a shout. Most companies are listing the part plus vat. when the VAT is added it works out at around Â£585 before fitting!


----------



## Love_iTT

Can you can put me on the list please.

I think it's going to be hard to get another 7 though :? Lets keep our fingers crossed.

Graham


----------



## John-H

Awesome have a price match promise - have you tried them against this new AMD price - also as it's not difficult to DIY how much for just the part?

Extra thought - is it just a software change? If so, can just the software be obtained and downloaded or chip changed?


----------



## chriz1000

Iâ€™m presuming it uses upgraded components, or a company like AMD would simply offer a chip upgrade, Iâ€™ll try and find out though. If you just want the Haldex without fitting as long as we get 10 people we can get them for Â£499. The AMD list price is Â£586.33


----------



## elrao

I am interested, depending on where and when!

AMD is not too far, but would make it hard to get a date for us all to go at the same time?!


----------



## chriz1000

If we do have any problems getting 10 people, I will simply extend the group buy over to forums with the Golf R32 and S3, the price for them may be slightly different though as it may be easier or harder to fit.


----------



## Wak

chriz1000 said:


> If we do have any problems getting 10 people, I will simply extend the group buy over to forums with the Golf R32 and S3, the price for them may be slightly different though as it may be easier or harder to fit.


AFAIK its the same part for those two and it should be the same fitting.


----------



## WAZ-TT

Is that Â£499 including VAT and delivery?


----------



## chriz1000

Â£499 inc vat plus P&P


----------



## khewett

Are these a DIY fit????


----------



## elrao

Instructions on Wak's site

Says about an hour, but it is fidly....


----------



## CamV6

I watched as AMD fitted my Haldex (at Â£500 & vat inc fitting!) middle of last year. I would saythat unless you are very confident with these things and really really know what you are doing, its not a DIY job at all.


----------



## bmx

if you can get it for Â£500 delivered i would be in on the group buy


----------



## Dan32

Was given this link by somebody on another forum (TSN) and there is possibility that there would be some R32 owners on there that might be interested to make the numbers up if we would not be stepping on anyones toes!


----------



## khewett

Dan32 said:


> Was given this link by somebody on another forum (TSN) and there is possibility that there would be some R32 owners on there that might be interested to make the numbers up if we would not be stepping on anyones toes!


I think you'd be welcomed!

I'm sure Chriz1000 will respond either way as its his GB to run :


----------



## chriz1000

Dan32 said:


> Was given this link by somebody on another forum (TSN) and there is possibility that there would be some R32 owners on there that might be interested to make the numbers up if we would not be stepping on anyones toes!


PM sent 8)


----------



## bmx

bang me on the list please


----------



## Gaz225

This might be stupid but what is the Haldex upgrade :?: :? :? :?


----------



## khewett

Gaz225 said:


> This might be stupid but what is the Haldex upgrade :?: :? :? :?


http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/haldexpp/haldexpp.htm

Check it out


----------



## elrao

Was there any news on getting more people for this group buy from the other forums?


----------



## iluxa

Sign me up 4 this.I read the reviews on this Haldex unit and think it is the right thing 4 me.SIGN ME UP and plz tell what,how and when


----------



## John-H

Apparently it's only a software change in the unit and the rest of the electronics is the same - so I've been told. Don't know anyone who sells just the software though. The GB is cheaper than Awesome's 500+VAT. Teetering..... :roll:


----------



## Silversea

John-H said:


> Apparently it's only a software change in the unit and the rest of the electronics is the same - so I've been told. Don't know anyone who sells just the software though. The GB is cheaper than Awesome's 500+VAT. Teetering..... :roll:


No, thatâ€™s not correct; there are upgraded solenoids valves fitted and something else..... there is information on it. Have a look on the Haldex site or the EIP site for more information.

Deffo not just software.


----------



## John-H

Silversea said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's only a software change in the unit and the rest of the electronics is the same - so I've been told. Don't know anyone who sells just the software though. The GB is cheaper than Awesome's 500+VAT. Teetering..... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> No, thatâ€™s not correct; there are upgraded solenoids valves fitted and something else..... there is information on it. Have a look on the Haldex site or the EIP site for more information.
> 
> Deffo not just software.
Click to expand...

Thanks Silversea, looks like Awesome gave me duff info on that then! Do you have a link? I couldn't find the upgrade on the Haldex site.


----------



## Silversea

I'll see if I can find the info. There was quite alot of information on the upgrade when it was first released, the info stated that it wasn't just an update of the software but included upgraded hardware.
I'll have a look when I get home!


----------



## John-H

So is this happening?


----------



## chriz1000

As soon as we get 10 definiteâ€™s then I can book a date!


----------



## elrao

Anyone from the other forums sign up?


----------



## John-H

Some more tempting info :twisted: :
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/haldex_3rd ... inion.html

Even more tempted... enough to say that if I can't find it cheaper, I'm in, if it can be posted or I can pick it up when passing.


----------



## chriz1000

elrao said:


> Anyone from the other forums sign up?


I did PM the guy who came on here, but as of yet no reply.
Iâ€™m still waiting for Audi to stop messing around and give me back my car. When the eventually do I will chase this up a bit more and post on other forums. If anyone else wants to post elsewhere youâ€™re more than welcome to do so.


----------



## jimmyjamjerusalem

There is a good write up on what the product actually is, and what it does.

www.thettshop.co.uk/performance.asp?cat ... uct=600427

I want one, and if you are getting it done cheep as a group buy, count me in.

What is the final price????????????
Is it to be fitted at AMD???????????


----------



## John-H

Shusssh everyone! Stanger! [smiley=jester.gif] Tum te tum... not doing anything here.. whistle... tum te tum...

Only joking... welcome to the forum and to the list :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

It seems like we are struggling a bit to get the 10 for the GB, is it worth perhaps going back to AmD and seeing if they will be prepared to do the 7 we have got for maybe a slight increase in price or even better staying the same. 7 sales for them at a reduced price is better than none at full price surely :?

Graham


----------



## bmx

Love_iTT said:


> It seems like we are struggling a bit to get the 10 for the GB, is it worth perhaps going back to AmD and seeing if they will be prepared to do the 7 we have got for maybe a slight increase in price or even better staying the same. 7 sales for them at a reduced price is better than none at full price surely :?
> 
> Graham


good idea , i recon they could do it for 7 at trhe same price. come on amd


----------



## John-H

Why don't you put me on the list? I was being a bit vague - sorry - and hopeful I could find a cheaper source. Probably that's unlikely though, so count me in too  (if I can pick it up or get it posted etc.)


----------



## Love_iTT

Has anyone been back to AmD to see if they will do a deal on 8 people yet?

Graham


----------



## chriz1000

Someone else can take over this group buy if you guys are in a hurry to get this, Iâ€™m still waiting for my car back from Audi =/ Hopefully wont be much longer, but as Iâ€™m sure you can appreciate, no car no Haldex upgrade for me!


----------



## Love_iTT

Sorry Chris, I didn't mean it to come accross pushy, it's a thankless task trying to do a group buy. I'll say nothing more :wink:

Graham


----------



## khewett

I'm in no urgent hurry, but am still in.


----------



## John-H

I'm in no hurry either - the snow's gone!


----------



## hope2421

I might be up for it but it would depend when it was, i am away at the weekend for two weeks then back two weeks then away for a further seven weeks :x

If i can fit it in i will


----------



## ferino

Put me down as my unit is nackard.

Definatly up for one of these.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Love_iTT

Oooh! So close, one more to go. 

Graham


----------



## MikeyG

Could someone please clarify whether the deal here would still be to turn up at AMD on a specific day for fitting? Oh - and is it still through AMD, as I thought I saw suggestions otherwise in the thread.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## chriz1000

Right everyone, the time has come to get some deposits in, you can do this by giving Jo a call at AMD the telephone number is 01869 323205. She is looking for about a Â£200 deposit.
Please send me a PM or an email to [email protected] with your name and contact details if you are interested in this group buy
Iâ€™ve PMâ€™ed everyone interested just to get your attention! 8) 
Chris


----------



## bmx

who is the mystery number 10 ?

thats the question on everyones lips


----------



## chriz1000

Jo has provided us with mystery person number 10! He visits the forum, but must have overlooked this post, he rang AMD yesterday


----------



## chriz1000

Guys, if you havent already, please get back to me with your Full Name and address.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## r1tt

i am thinking about geting it done when do you think the date to go up there mite be


----------



## elrao

Afraid I am going to have to withdraw, as I can not get my dashpod replaced for free as it is an import, I have to choose between Haldex and ARBs and lowering, with the other Â£500 going towards getting the pod fixed, will be nearly impossible to sell it with a naff dash (unless I don't mention it like the chap didn't who sold it to me :evil: )

My money is going towards the suspension I am afraid, as I already have most of the parts, just need the tie bars and a few hunderd quid to get it all fitted and re-aligned.


----------



## John-H

How are the numbers going Chris? I read a thread about someone having a failed Haldex and Wak recommended them to join the group buy. AMD have not got back to me for a deposit - they said they were waiting for a list.


----------



## chriz1000

I got an email from Jo today, she said she has been off sick for a few days, but will get hold of everyone for there deposits as soon as possible!
Iâ€™ve got a really hectic day tomorrow but I will try and chase her up at some point in the day!
Chris


----------



## chriz1000

Just to let everyone know, Iâ€™ve now extended the group buy to people on the R32 website!
http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forums/ShowThre ... 254#543254


----------



## leerjwd

<nothing to see here>

Haldex upgrade, very good, I have one, I paid more....

<much boy racer style fun to be had on slippy wet carparks with esp off>


----------



## John-H

You're adding VAT - the price includes VAT


----------



## chriz1000

If you want the unit without fitting it will cost Â£499 including VAT. The cheapest we could find anywhere else was Â£499+VAT so Â£587.50


----------



## leerjwd

In my delerious early(ish) morning state I appear to have been erroneous in my calculations (actually, I didn't even see the 556, just the 700  for fear of confusion, I shall try and remove or edit my post...


----------



## Love_iTT

I still haven't heard from Jo at AmD, I did phone a weekor so ago to give her my deposit and I know that she has been off sick too Do I need to contact her?

Graham


----------



## chriz1000

Just gonna have to wait till we here from her I think mate, Iâ€™m still waiting for her to get back to me too!


----------



## Love_iTT

chriz1000 said:


> Just gonna have to wait till we here from her I think mate, Iâ€™m still waiting for her to get back to me too!


OK Chris, thats fine, as per normal I didn't want to step on anyones toes so I just thought I'd ask the question.

Graham


----------



## chriz1000

I received an email from Jo today, she is still off work ill, and she will be in touch when sheâ€™s back at work.
Letâ€™s all wish her a quick recovery in hope she gets well soon!
Iâ€™m sure everyone understands the delay, due to the unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## TTej

Room for one more??? Im a def for this Chris PM sent


----------



## chriz1000

Good news, Jo is back on the case, she should be contacting everyone with more details very shortly.


----------



## John-H

Yes, I got a friendly message from her and am to give her call and a deposit tomorrow


----------



## Love_iTT

Who is going to fit it themselves? It does say about DIY and I'm tempted as I'm not sure if I would be able to go at the same time once the day for fitting is announced, it might just be easier for me to fit it.

Thoughts?

Graham


----------



## John-H

I'm going to fit mine myself Graham and probably do a Haldex oil and filter change at the same time as I'm coming up to service. I think it's relatively straight forward.


----------



## Love_iTT

I think from what people have been saying is that its easy enough to do but just a bit fiddly - I think I'll give it a go :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

My order has now been taken from AmD, delivery should about the end of April - Wahoooo  

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

Love_iTT said:


> My order has now been taken from AmD, delivery should be about the end of April - Wahoooo
> 
> Graham


----------



## TTCool

Hi chriz1000

Am I too late for the Haldex upgrade?
If not, am I right in thinking that I can buy one for Â£499 inc vat and fit it myself at home?
If everything is OK, what do I do next?
When would I take delivery of the unit?
How do I pay?
Who do I pay?
Is the unit the latest version, assuming there have been other versions?
Forgive me if I seem uninformed, I have'nt read all the posts yet 

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## chriz1000

PM sent mate


----------



## bengie

is this still available??

i have an octavia 4x4 using the same system as the TT and would be interested in this


----------



## chriz1000

Yes mate, Welcome to the site!
PM your name, address and phone number to me, I will add you to the group buy and pass your details on to Jo at AMD.
Chris


----------



## TTej

Chris

i havent got a call yet and wondering when we are all supposed to be going to get these done, esp as there is competiton in supplying these.


----------



## chriz1000

I got an email from Jo today, she will be calling everyone who has passed on there details ASAP
Chris


----------



## chriz1000

Just so everyone knows, the cut off date for this group buy is now Friday 28th April.
At 4pm. If you still want to join the group buy I need your contact details by this time.


----------



## TTej

Deposit paid and looking forward to the day now! 

is everyone going on the same day, if so will be like a mini meet.


----------



## Love_iTT

TTej said:


> Deposit paid and looking forward to the day now!
> 
> is everyone going on the same day, if so will be like a mini meet.


That depends for me on what day it is. I was assuming it was all going to be done on a weekday which I won't be able to manage - hence fitting it myself - but if AmD want to do it on a Saturday morning (like their rolling road days) then I would probably be up for that.

Graham


----------



## jimmyjamjerusalem

Yeah paid my deposit today, just waiting for dates now.

Does anybody know exactly HOW to replace it yourself?? If so can somebody post a step by step, that way we can save more money, and fit it ourselves.

What is the fitted price??


----------



## chriz1000

I spoke to Jo earlier today and she sent me this email.
I thought I would show everyone, since another group buy of Haldex controllers has started. This proves that everyone sticking with this group buy has made the right choice.


> Dear Chris,
> 
> I thought I would just send you a picture of our Haldex controllers, as you can see they are very popular, being the official UK distributers we tend to have to order crates of them and they do fly out the door.
> With us of course we offer full after sale support if there are any problems with the units, as they come direct from Haldex we can offer the support of the manufacturer directly. Grey imports will have to be returned to the country they were originally exported to ie America.
> The price of the units includes shipping within the UK. Hope that answers your questions
> 
> Kindest Regards
> 
> Josephine McCarthy


----------



## John-H

Nice pic - which one's mine?  Are you sure they're the right ones - they look a bit big with that car resting on top! :lol:


----------



## bengie

doubt thats one per wooden box mate 

the haldex ecu's are ickle things and there isn't much more tha gets changed


----------



## John-H

I know, I was only having a larf [smiley=jester.gif] I'll try to post something later with some assembly instructions for anybody wanting to swap over the controllers themselves :wink:


----------



## chriz1000

Yeah thought you were messing around mate, otherwise I would have corrected you  Just to clarify yours is in the 2nd crate down back a row and the 3rd one to the left!


----------



## John-H

Right, if anyone wants instructions for changing the Haldex controller, then PM me your e-mail address


----------



## Love_iTT

John-H said:


> Right, if anyone wants instructions for changing the Haldex controller, then send me a PM


PM sent John.

Graham


----------



## TTej

John-H said:


> Right, if anyone wants instructions for changing the Haldex controller, then PM me your e-mail address


PM sent


----------



## chriz1000

Right guys, this is going to be the last real push to try and get you all on board!
This is an outstanding price, if you donâ€™t want the device fitted, it can be delivered to your door for Â£499! Donâ€™t forget AMD are the only company to offer UK support for the controller!
You have until Friday, anyone who has PMâ€™ed me with interest, but hasnâ€™t got back to me! This is your last chance.
Donâ€™t miss out!

Also if Jo hasnt managed to contact any of you for one reason or another please, email me or PM me ASAP.
Cheers Everyone!


----------



## khewett

Chriz1000,

My deposits done, let me know the fitting date Jo advise they will not be in stock until the 5th.

Cheers for all your work so far.

Kieran


----------



## Nem

Just to clarify, how long have I got if I wanted ot be part of this?

I'm asking as I've just vag-commed my car and got a Internal Control Module Memory Error on the Haldex unit. Wak says this normally ends up with a new haldex controller so I'm considering my options. Just need a day or two to see if the error stays.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## John-H

Nem said:


> Just to clarify, how long have I got if I wanted ot be part of this?...


I wouldn't hang about Nick. Jo at AMD is currently ringing people to arrange things and mine is on it's way  . I'd give her a ring to explain If I were you just to make sure.


----------



## Nem

Thanks mate, I'll ring them tomorrow to find out the state of play with this.

Nick


----------



## John-H

I've completed the mod myself now and I have the say it's a marked improvement  In the limited amount of testing I've done, the car is more stable under acceleration with less of the front rising FWD characteristic and more of a neutral level stance as you power forward. I think TTcool described it, like a big hand pushing you from behind, - yes - the hand keeps you stable - like when a kid pushes a toy car - if that makes any sense 

*TIPS*
Although the job is straight forward (pull two plugs off and undo two bolts and swap) it's a bit fiddley and difficult to see what you're doing with the added complication of having to keep things clean. I'll not repeat the full instructions (as supplied in the box) here but here's one or two tips that might help if you're doing it yourself:

I drained the Haldex oil and removed and replaced the filter (as it was due) before changing the controller. This picture shows the restricted view of the old controller hiding behind the radius arm mounts.









The instructions supplied in the box advise holding on the new gasket with a small elastic band and locating the gasket by the bolts protruding through. As you're inserting the new unit (cable end first, gasket down) and then lining up the gasket face - make sure the bolts are both still protruding through the gasket. If they get pushed back the elastic band can pull the gasket out of line and you won't see it! Get the bolts partly screwed in first. Pull the bolts to make sure they're engaged. Also feel the gasket is still in place with your finger before removing the elastic band. Any doubt - remove the lot and start again. My gasket fell off the bolts on the first attempt :?

The plug at the back of the differential is a bit fiddley too and the exhaust box is in the way so you'll have to reach up in between. Remove the lower clip holding the cable onto the casting first. The whole plug/socket assembly slides upward out of the bracket - then it's easier to unplug. You're best undoing one of the small bolts so the bracket swings first. I found the bolt stripped the casting thread so I will have to fix that later - good job I only removed one bolt. There's also another cable clip on the top side of the diff casting which you can't see. You can re-engage the new cable into this with one hand reaching up at the front and one at the back of the diff and pulling the cable tight between and down into the upper clip.

The old Haldex has O rings instead of a gasket.

Hope that fills in some of the unknowns :wink:


----------



## Nem

All sounds interesting, I'll have mine fitted tho I think. I'm just waiting for Jo to get back to me if she has one spare, she thought they had all been alloceted when I spoke to her on Friday about joining the GB. Just got to see if someone pulls out of if she can magic one out of thin air somehow.

Nick


----------



## chriz1000

Just so everyone knows, the group buy is officially closed!
As I said in PMâ€™s if you havenâ€™t yet spoken to Jo about booking a date for your Haldex, phone AMD as soon as possible. Iâ€™m getting mine put in tomorrow!


----------



## khewett

chriz1000 said:


> Just so everyone knows, the group buy is officially closed!
> As I said in PMâ€™s if you havenâ€™t yet spoken to Jo about booking a date for your Haldex, phone AMD as soon as possible. Iâ€™m getting mine put in tomorrow!


thanks for your hard work on this GB mate


----------



## John-H

Yes - Thanks for setting this up Chris


----------



## Nem

'lo again

Just had a call back from Jo, she's managed to find me one!! I'm going down there to have it fitted on Saturday June 3rd at 10:30. So if anyone was around and wanted to say hello thats when I'll be there.

Thanks to Chris for getting this sorted out, I know I've jumped on last minute but it's certainly appreciated.

Nick


----------



## John-H

Well done Nick


----------



## chriz1000

Thanks everyone, it couldnâ€™t have been done without everybody who participated and helped out. Please donâ€™t forget Jo at AMD! Without her excellent support throughout this group buy it wouldnâ€™t have been possible, so a big thank-you to Jo!

Today I went in to have my new controller fitted along with a few other bits and bobs! I must say the car feels a lot more stable when accelerating. If you accelerate hard with a standard Haldex controller up a fairly steep hill you can feel the back wheels kicking in. Itâ€™s like this whenever you put your foot down! A definite improvement, it transfers the way the car feels to drive! I would say after a remap, this should be your next point of call if youâ€™re serious about improving your cars driving experience.


----------

